# 4GB (1.98 GB usable)



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello please help me out.
I installed 4 GB RAM on my mother board. After couple of days i noticed that My Computer properties shows that "Installed Memory RAM : 4GB (1.98 GB usable)".
some of my friends said as i'm using Windows7 32bit it supports 2 GB of RAM. So i installed 64bit os to get rid of such problem but it still shows me "Installed Memory RAM : 4GB (1.98 GB usable)"...... .. So please some body tell me what should i do???


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

For one, your friends are wrong...a Windows 32-bit OS supports up to 4GB of memory. Anything above that requires a 64-bit OS. May I ask, are you ram sticks the same frequency and brand?

Also, please provide your computer specs. Are you using a desktop or laptop computer?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Check the memory graph in Resource Monitor, how much memory is Hardware Reserved?

What graphics card(s) do you have installed?

Have you checked that you have the latest motherboard BIOS installed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo?
Brand/specs of the 4GB of RAM you installed?


----------



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For one, your friends are wrong...a Windows 32-bit OS supports up to 4GB of memory. Anything above that requires a 64-bit OS. May I ask, are you ram sticks the same frequency and brand?
> 
> Also, please provide your computer specs. Are you using a desktop or laptop computer?


Thanks for the replay. I would love to inform you all the details.
RAM- CORSAIR(brand) DDR3. And yes both the RAM are of same frequency.
MOTHERBOARD- ASUS F1A55-MLXPLUS.
PROCESSOR- AMD A4 3400.

So please help me sir.


----------



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

satrow said:


> Check the memory graph in Resource Monitor, how much memory is Hardware Reserved?
> 
> What graphics card(s) do you have installed?
> 
> Have you checked that you have the latest motherboard BIOS installed?


Thanks for reply. It shows me
Hardware reserved - 2069 MB
But at down of the window it is written 
Available 843 MB
Cached 851 MB
Total 2027 MB
Installed 4096 MB.
And i have graphics card NViDIA GEFORCE 9500GT 1 GB
And yes the BIOS is the leatest one which i got with my Desktop.


----------



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replay. I would love to inform you all the details.
RAM- CORSAIR(brand) DDR3. And yes both the RAM are of same frequency.
MOTHERBOARD- ASUS F1A55-MLXPLUS.
PROCESSOR- AMD A4 3400.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Having a 1GB graphics card would reduce your available memory to ~2.6GB - maximum, often less than that.

Is the Radeon HD 6400 series built-in to the CPU also enabled? Can you access the BIOS and Device Manager to check?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the specs of the RAM?


----------



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh yes sir it has Radon graphics. It shows Radon(tm) HD graphics but it didn't show the version.. So where is the problem sir?? Should i use on board graphics??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What are the specs of the RAM?


i.e. Frequency in MHz?


----------



## utshab500 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh yes the RAM frequency is 1333MHz..


----------

